# RUSSIA. SAINT-PETERSBURG AERIAL VIEWS.



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.fotobank.ru/editorial/FB04-1263/52.html?1&page=1


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

Amazing......


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Great city.
:cheers:


----------



## Nuks (Jun 24, 2006)

It seems like a really cool place!


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

brilliant. I have to visit.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Awesome city. It looks really impressive and powerful. This is probably one of europe's best. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tamarindo Cobra (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow! Never seen so many people (russians!) in the streets! The city sounds like hot in these pics!

Veeery nice thread! Beautyfull city!


----------



## lesterZ (Jan 3, 2005)

Amazing that one single city can have so many beautiful buildings. Thanks for posting those pictures here.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Фотки - супер .:applause: Продолжай в том же духе


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Wonderful!!


----------



## lupus.sine.fabula (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning stuff. Very homogenous. Do you have any streetscapes?


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

The Paris of the north ....Although Helsinki is relatively close to St Petersburg I´ve never visited this city.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

thanks for the brilliant pictures ... Saint Petersbourg is one of my favourite cities (together with Berlin)...

but I wonder, why did you leave out the other 50% of the city? You know, the part that's been built after Lenin came to live here in 1917? There are many structures to be found that make monumental gestures that can easily compete with the magnificent center, and it is probably for us even more interesting to see this very impressive part of the city!


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

The centre looks so mind blowing! Very beautiful city!


----------



## 74photography (Aug 13, 2006)

great awesome pics!
i just wish your watermark was slightly smaller and off to a side. it was very distracting in some pictures


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Gorgeous!! Ja lyublu Saint Petersburg


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

74photography said:


> great awesome pics!
> i just wish your watermark was slightly smaller and off to a side. it was very distracting in some pictures


It is probably not his watermarks.
The photos were taken from fotobank.ru. This site sells photos.
And probably without watermarks...


----------



## Rivkin (Apr 14, 2005)

The city I want to visit definitely! It is less than 400km from my home and I've never been to it, but as I see its worth to visit


----------



## Flamming_Python (May 20, 2006)

Concrete Stereo said:


> thanks for the brilliant pictures ... Saint Petersbourg is one of my favourite cities (together with Berlin)...
> 
> but I wonder, why did you leave out the other 50% of the city? You know, the part that's been built after Lenin came to live here in 1917? There are many structures to be found that make monumental gestures that can easily compete with the magnificent center, and it is probably for us even more interesting to see this very impressive part of the city!


Well without those areas, where would people live in order to enjoy the beautiful centre? Pre-1917, the vast majority of St.Petersburg's inhabitants actually lived in villages outside it. Then mass housing came to Russia and the rest of Europe.


----------



## Justa (Jun 12, 2006)

:runaway: going!!!!!!!!!!to Peterburg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

